
No you are not an entrepreneur - aman-pro
https://medium.com/@Aman_Gautam/no-you-are-not-an-entrepreneur-ac04ab6830cb#.5qegxy3f3
======
draker
I think the author basically just copied replies from a thread on /r/startups
yesterday.

What gave it away were:

Article: >Your startup name doesn’t end with an ‘ly’ or ‘fy’. Startups need a
.io, .co, domain to flourish in modern era…

Reddit: >Most startups today have a name that ends with 'fy' or 'ly'. >>Don't
forget 'io'

Article: >You don’t carry your brand well enough. Where is your underwear with
your logo on it?

Reddit: >I'm no less committed because I won't wear the promotional socks

Full thread here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/553k6c/what_are_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/553k6c/what_are_the_biggest_startup_stereotypes_that/)

~~~
aman-pro
Thanks for the link. That thread was the major reason I wrote the article.

At the same time, the thread applies more to a global context. This article is
more related to the Indian startup ecosystem.

------
deedubaya
Author states it's satirical, but not obvious.

------
serge2k
> If you still don’t understand, Noob… This post was a satire on how
> entrepreneurs are generalised

Don't explain jokes :/

I was enjoying it too.

------
metamet
> So, I am standing here. Telling you… on your face. Dude! You are NOT an
> entrepreneur.

Stopped reading here. More people need to re-read their blog posts before
publishing them. Editing is important.

Without, the message gets lost because there's no proof that the post is worth
slogging through.

~~~
aman-pro
Thank you for clicking on the link. What can be a better way to write it?

~~~
deedubaya
> So, I am standing here. Telling you… to your face. Dude! You are NOT an
> entrepreneur.

~~~
aman-pro
Ah! Thanks and sorry for that. English is not my first language. :)

------
madamelic
This might work for Indian people but I feel like if you are targeting US
people you shouldn't use IIT as an "entrepreneur" school, use Harvard, MIT or
Stanford.

We do have ITT (Tech) but they are basically the laughing stock of...
everyone.

~~~
ikeyany
ITT Tech was shut down earlier this month:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/prestoncooper2/2016/09/07/educat...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/prestoncooper2/2016/09/07/education-
department-shuts-down-itt-tech/)

